# Platy Bully



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a male platy that i want to breed, but the problem is i have him and 2 other males and 3 females. he is a gold wag platy and al the others are either red wag sunset or mickey mouse. I just bought 3 female swordtails today to help the male to female ration but he continues to attack them too. The problem is i want to breed him. Id be happy if an female became pregnant with any male but he is then one i want. The problem is he nips every platy regardless of male of female. I have a 10 gallon that i just set up i think im going to take like 5 gallons from my 38 gallon to make the 10 gallon cycled. What do i do. I have had those platys for 5-6 months and not a single pregnant female. I have had platys before that bred in the community tank but that was about 8 years ago and this tank is about 7 months old. anyway what can i do to breed him?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1-- water from your 38 will not cycle the 10. Squeeze the filter material from the 38 over the turned-off-at-the-time filter of the 10, and let the 10's filter sit for a half hour before restarting. That won't cycle it either, but it will speed things up considerably.

2-- why the swordtails? They're not helping. You should have gotten more female platies.

3-- get rid of all the other male platies and just leave the one desired male in with six females. Put lots of plants in the tank to give the females somewhere to hide.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

well there are only 2 fish stores and every tank at petco is literally infested with ick and has been infested for a month so im not getting any platys there and the other pet store only had swordtails and i have bred the 2 before so thats why i got 3 females. they are a cross breed already. Im very impatient and i just want one fricken fish to get pregnant and ill be happy. I dont even care if it has a single baby i just want one to to actually have a gravid spot cause its frustrating. the nicest looking male is evil he has nipped many fins on the platys and today i separated him.
should i put all 3 female platys and all 3 female swordtails in the ten gallon or just the platys. I kinda want him to breed with the swordtails.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, then, put him in with all six. He probably won't mate with the swords if platies are available, but he might.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

if i use water from my 38 and use a filter cartridge( cause they use the same size filter cartridge the only difference is the 38 uses 4 and the 10 uses ) why wouldnt it be cycled? i dont see why it wouldnt be.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

ok so i cheated and really wanted babies so i went out and bought three pregnant females but i still want to breed that male so once they have babies im going to breed him


----------

